# clicker = κλίκερ, "βατραχάκι"



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2009)

Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κι αυτή μέσα στα 5.000.000, μπορείτε να μου τη θυμίσετε; Όταν ήμουν μικρή, τα λέγαμε "βατραχάκια", αλλά αυτή είναι η ονομασία τους; 

A clicker is any device that makes a clicking sound, usually when deliberately activated by its user. They usually consist of a piece of thin metal held in a casing so that the metal is slightly torqued; depressing one end of the metal causes it to pop out of alignment and releasing it causes it to pop back into alignment, each time making a sharp click.

Αλλά μπορούμε να εννοούμε κι αυτό:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2009)

Αυτά φοβάμαι ότι λέγονται πια «κλίκερ».


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτά φοβάμαι ότι λέγονται πια «κλίκερ».


Αποκλείεται, το λες για να δυσφημίσεις τα πλούτη μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αποκλείεται, το λες για να δυσφημίσεις τα πλούτη μας.



Εννοείς πλούτη όπως κράκερ, κουάκερ και πάει λέγοντας;

Το καλό είναι ίσως ότι τα ευρήματα στο γκούκλη μοιάζουν να είναι σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από εκπαίδευση σκύλων. Το κακό είναι ότι έχω την εντύπωση πως έχω δει ένα διαφημιστικό (!;!) με τον Μπεν Άφλεκ (!;!) να έχει ένα κλίκερ και να μετράει πόσες γυναίκες εντυπωσιάστηκαν από το αποσμητικό του (ή μήπως ήταν ταινία της εποχής Τζέι Λο όπου κάτι έγινε που τον έκανε σοβαρό παιδί --πώς να τα ξεχωρίσεις, όλα ένας πολτός γίνονται μετά από 24 ώρες...) 

*Edit:* Και να μην ξεχάσω το κΡίκερ


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Η γλώσσα έχει λέξεις. Μπορείτε να αρχίσετε από τον _κροτιστή_. Άλλωστε, υπάρχουν ήδη οι προτάσεις:

click = (επι)κροτώ, επικρότηση, (επι)κρότημα
clicking = (επι)κρότηση
click tone = κροτηματικός τόνος
mouse-click = μυοκρότημα, επικρότημα με το ποντίκι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η γλώσσα έχει λέξεις. Μπορείτε να αρχίσετε από τον _κροτιστή_.



:) Καλά που δεν πρέπει να διαλέξω εγώ...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2009)

Δεν εννοούσα αν έχει λέξεις που δεν έχουν ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί μ' αυτή την έννοια.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 27, 2009)

mouse-click = επικρότημα με το ποντίκι;
Δηλαδή όταν κάνουμε κλικ με το ποντίκι είναι σαν να βαράμε παλαμάκια;


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Εν αναμονή του όρου, προσθέτω μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα χρήση των ηλεκρονικών _κλίκαζ_ (in gang slang;)), για άμεση, ανώνυμη ή επώνυμη σφυγμομέτρηση:
_Clickers_ allow instructors to ask questions and gather students' responses during a lecture. (Clicker systems are also commonly called Classroom Response Systems, Student Response Systems, or Audience Response Systems.)
In clicker systems, each student uses a device (a "clicker") that looks like a TV remote to answer questions posed by the instructor in a specially-designed PowerPoint presentation. Summaries of student responses can be shown in real time to both instructors and students. Answers are also stored electronically for later viewing.
και εδώ μια τέτοια συσκευή-εκπαιδευτικό βοήθημα:






Αυτά εγώ τα θυμάμαι μπακακάκια:


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

(@Daeman) Για τα μπακακάκια (δεν τα έχω ακούσει έτσι, κι εμείς βατραχάκια τα λέγαμε) θα πας εδώ, δίπλα στην γκουστέρα. :)

Στους διαδραστικούς πίνακες, υπάρχει ήδη το «σύστημα απόκρισης κοινού» (ή όπως αλλιώς καταλήξουν να το λένε). Αυτό εδώ το μαραφέτι θα μπορούσε να λέγεται και... επικροτητής (τη δουλειά που κάνουν τα παλαμάκια κάνει). (Ξανά :) )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2009)

Αυτά δεν είναι τα τηλεκοντρόλ τηλεχειριστήρια από το «Ποιος θέλει να γίνει εκατομμυριούχος»;
Και μπάκακας δεν είναι ο βάτραχος; (εδώ, ο βραστός... )


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Αποσύρεται ο μεσαιωνικός _κροτιστής_, γιατί αυτός βαρούσε τα κρόταλα, ίσως μόνο για εκφοβισμό (κροτίζω = φοβίζω, τρέπω σε φυγή). Για το «βατραχάκι» καλύτερος είναι ο _κροτητής_.

Τα μαραφέτια θα γίνουν πολύ της μόδας γιατί η κυβέρνηση άρχισε να προωθεί την ηλεκτρονική αίθουσα διδασκαλίας. Ίσως την έπεισαν οι εισαγωγείς διαδραστικών πινάκων να ξοδέψει χρήματα. Πώς θα τον πούμε / πούνε αυτόν τον «επιλογέα»; Δεν είναι ακριβώς τηλεχειριστήριο.

Προσθήκη:
Εδώ τα λέει «Συσκευές για ομαδική συμμετοχή» (κοντά σε ένα *_τεκτενώμενα_ που μου έβγαλε το μάτι).


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στους διαδραστικούς πίνακες, υπάρχει ήδη το «*σύστημα απόκρισης κοινού*» (ή όπως αλλιώς καταλήξουν να το λένε). Αυτό εδώ το μαραφέτι θα μπορούσε να λέγεται και... επικροτητής (τη δουλειά που κάνουν τα παλαμάκια κάνει). (Ξανά :) )


 
Το είπες ήδη!
Audience Response System=*σύστημα απόκρισης κοινού*
ή όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εδώ τα λέει «Συσκευές για ομαδική συμμετοχή» (κοντά σε ένα *_τεκτενώμενα_ που μου έβγαλε το μάτι).



Το «συσκευές για ομαδική ψηφοφορία» στον ίδιο ιστότοπο είναι αναμφισβήτητα σαφέστερο, αν και το ομαδική είναι περιττό (αν όχι παραπλανητικό, ατομικά ψηφίζει ο καθένας). Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν είναι κάτι σαν ηλεκτρονική μορφή της αρχαίας αθηναϊκής κάλπης με τις διαφορετικές σχισμές όπου έριχναν τα όστρακα; Να ευκαιρία να αναστήσουμε ένα όρο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Είχα στο νου τις συσκευές που χρησιμοποιούν όταν μαζεύουν κόσμο, του προβάλλουν κάτι και με τα μαραφέτια σφυγμομετρούν αντιδράσεις. Αυτά θα μπορούσαν να ονομαστούν _επικροτητές_ — γι' αυτό προοριζόταν το λογοπαίγνιο. Εδώ ο επιλογέας ανήκει σε τέτοιο σύστημα αλλά μάλλον κάποιο σύντομο όνομα θα του δώσουν. Ούτε «σύστημα Απόκρισης Κοινού» (Audience Response System) ούτε «Συσκευή για ομαδική συμμετοχή». Να τους προκαταλάβουμε ή να περιμένουμε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Εγκυκλοπαιδικά, επειδή συζητούσα προ ημερών για αυτούς τους πίνακες, αυτά ακριβώς τα μηχανάκια είναι και το αδύνατο σημείο τους. Γιατί, αυτή τη στιγμή τουλάχιστον, ο πίνακας δέχεται περιορισμένο αριθμό από «επιλογείς», άρα δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει συμμετοχή ολόκληρης της τάξης.


(Εκτός από την κάλπη, μόνο την ψηφοδόχο ξέρω.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Εκτός από την κάλπη, μόνο την ψηφοδόχο ξέρω.)



Προς στιγμή σκέφτηκα αυτό το πληκτρολόγιο σαν μια διάταξη από κάλπες του 19ου αιώνα (άσπρο-μαύρο,ναι-όχι) και στο μυαλό μου ήρθε ο λίθινος πίνακας με το πλέγμα με τις σχισμές όπου έριχναν τα όστρακα, όπως δηλαδή σωστά αναφέρεις, η ψηφοδόχος (στον Κεραμεικό είναι, στη Στοά του Αδριανού, στη Ρωμαϊκή Αγορά; ). Απλώς επειδή και κάλπη=ψηφοδόχος σήμερα, έπαθα μια στιγμιαία άρνηση να τα συσχετίσω.

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι πρόκειται για λάθος, επειδή η διάταξη με τις κάλπες θα ήταν πολλαπλής επιλογής ενώ εδώ έχουμε μοναδική επιλογή (σαν τα «ραδιοπλήκτρα» στα πλαίσια διαλόγου). Άρα, τζίφος...


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Ε, να μην ξεχάσουμε τον σύνδεσμο προς τον φίλο μας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Πρακτικά πάντως, επειδή στο φροντιστήριο με το οποίο συνεργάζομαι μπήκε φέτος τέτοιος διαδραστικός πίνακας και ανέλαβα να τον στήσω/επιδείξω και να αναζητήσω τρόπους αξιοποίησής του στη διδασκαλία της αγγλικής, έστω και χωρίς τα μαραφέτια, οι μαθητές απλώς *ενθουσιάστηκαν!* Βέβαια, όπως σε κάθε εκπαιδευτικό εργαλείο, οι τρεις κυριότεροι παράγοντες για την αποδοχή και την αξιοποίησή τους είναι: "content, content, content". Σ' αυτό, όμως, λύνει τα χέρια η σύνδεση με τον υπολογιστή και η πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο, μαζί με την απαραίτητη έρευνα και προετοιμασία και πάντα _τη φαντασία του δασκάλου_. Σε αυτό το στάδιο βρίσκομαι τώρα: στην προσπάθεια να απομυθοποιήσω στους δασκάλους το "θεριό" του υπολογιστή, γιατί εκεί χωλαίνουν και ευνόητα διστάζουν. Τους ετοιμάζω ένα ταχύρυθμο, ευχάριστο, θερινό "αζμπέτα" με το "Θεριό".
Αυτός ο περιορισμός του αριθμού επιλογέων που αναφέρεις, Νίκελ, σίγουρα θα διορθωθεί σύντομα, κρίνοντας από αυτά εδώ τα αποσπάσματα από τη Βικιπαίδεια:
Οι διαδραστικοί πίνακες έκαναν την πρώτη εμφάνιση τους στον χώρο της εκπαίδευσης της Αγγλίας μόλις το 2007 με κάλυψη 98% στα σχολεία Δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης και 100% στα σχολεία Πρωτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης. Σήμερα χρησιμοποιούνται σε αρκετά εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα όλων των βαθμίδων κυρίως στη Βόρεια Αμερική, την Ευρώπη και την Αυστραλία.
Στην Ελλάδα έχει ξεκινήσει συζήτηση σχετικά με την αξία του νέου αυτού μέσου στην εκπαίδευση [2]. Χρησιμοποιείται από κάποια ιδιωτικά, κυρίως, εκπαιδευτήρια, όπως εργαστήρια ελευθέρων σπουδών, φροντιστήρια, σχολεία, κ.α. ενώ είναι σπάνια η παρουσία τέτοιων πινάκων σε δημόσια ιδρύματα. (Τι έκπληξη!)
Η αγορά διαδραστικών πινάκων αναμένεται να ξεπεράσει σε τζίρο το 1 εκατομμύριο δολάρια μέχρι το τέλος του 2008. Μέχρι το 2011 το ένα έβδομο των σχολικών αιθουσών του πλανήτη θα διαθέτει κάποιο διαδραστικό πίνακα, σύμφωνα με σχετική έρευνα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 27, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, 5.000.000.000 λέξεις και πόσες χρησιμοποιούμε χωρίς να ακουγόμαστε σαν να έχουμε στυλιάρι (όλοι ξέρουμε πού); 

Και για να προλάβω τους επικριτές, επικροτητές, επικρουστές κλπ έχουμε πολύ πλούσια γλώσσα όπως διατείνονται όλοι, αλλά την έχουμε δεσμεύσει ισόβια με προθεσμιακό λογαριασμό σε μια τράπεζα της Ελβετίας μάλλον γι' αυτό και ποτέ δεν βρίσκουμε καμία λέξη για να αποδώσουμε αυτό που οι άλλοι λένε τόσο εύκολα... 

Μπακακάκια τα ξέρω κι εγώ και μάλιστα έχω μια μνήμη (μακρινή) πως μου άρεσαν πολύ όταν ήμουν μικρός.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

Το σύστημα με τον Μπεν Αφλεκ ήταν μάλλον μετρητής, συσκευή που την κρατάς στο χέρι σου κι όποιος περνάει πιέζεις το κουμπί (μικρός μοχλός είναι, όχι κουμπί) και γυρίζει η κορδέλλα της κατά ένα ψηφίο. μπορεί να μετρήσει συνήθως μέχρι 999, έχουν δηλαδή τρεις κορδέλλες με ψηφία. κλασσικά για όσους από εμάς έχουν κάνει πορτιέρηδες, στο ένα χέρι μετράς εισερχόμενους και στο άλλο εξερχόμενους κι όταν θες να ξέρεις πόσους έχεις κοιτάς και τα δύο και κάνεις αφαίρεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν είναι κάτι σαν ηλεκτρονική μορφή της αρχαίας αθηναϊκής κάλπης με τις διαφορετικές σχισμές όπου έριχναν τα όστρακα; Να ευκαιρία να αναστήσουμε ένα όρο...





nickel said:


> (Εκτός από την κάλπη, μόνο την ψηφοδόχο ξέρω.)



Κληρωτήριο. Ο όρος που έψαχνα (και μου τον θύμισε σήμερα η Αλεξάνδρα και το κινεζικό πείραμα συλλογικής δημοκρατίας ήταν το _κληρωτήριο_.:))


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 9, 2010)

Σημείωση: δεν διάβασα το νήμα. Απλώς είδα τις φωτογραφίες! 

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει ήδη αναφέρει κανείς άλλος, αλλά στην καθομιλουμένη το clicker αναφέρεται κυρίως στο τηλεχειριστήριο (της τηλεόρασης).


----------



## Earion (Oct 21, 2011)

Από κάποια παλιά σημείωσή μου (όπου. ως συνήθως, δεν έχω κρατήσει τα βιβλιογραφικά στοιχεία)...

*Παρωνύμια βατράχων και ποντικών*

Τα επινόησε ο Ιωάννης Βηλαράς σε μετάφραση της ομηρικής _Βατραχομυιομαχίας_

*Ονόματα των μπακάκων ή βατράχων*

Φουσκομάγουλος·	οπού φουσκώνει τα μάγουλα
Λασπάς·	οπού περπατάει στις λάσπες
Νεροθρόνα·	οπού έχει το θρονί της στα νερά
Χουγιατάς·	οπού χουγιάζει δυνατά
Βαλτίσιος·	οπού κατοικάει στους βάλτους
Βλιτρούδης·	οπού έχει χρώμα βλίτρου
Φωναράς·	οπού φωνάζει
Νοτιάρης·	οπού χαίρεται στη νοτιά
Λαχανάς·	οπού έχει χρώμα λαχανί
Λιμνιώτης·	οπού κατοικάει στις λίμνες
Καλαμνιώτης·	οπού κάθεται στα καλάμια
Νερορούφης·	οπού ρουφάει το νερό
Πηλοπάτης·	οπού περπατάει στον πηλό
Κολοκύθας·	οπού έχει χρώμα κολοκυθιού
Πλεμονάς·	οπού έχει γερά πλεμόνια και σκούζει
Βογγούσης·	οπού φωνάζει βογγώντας
Σκουξιάρης·	οπού όλο σκούζει
Πρασάτος·	οπού έχει χρώμα του πράσου

*Ονόματα των ποντικών*

Τριμούδης·	οπού μαζώνει τα τρίμματα
Ψωμοφάγος·	οπού του αρέγει το ψωμί
Αμπαρούλα·	οπού τρυπάει και μπαίνει στα αμπάρια
Ξυγκομάσης·	οπού τρώγει το ξύγκι
Πινακάς· οπού μπαίνει στα πινάκια
Λαδορούφης·	οπού ρουφάει το λάδι
Τρυποφράχτης·	οπού μπαίνει στις τρύπες
Λυχνοπήδας·	οπού πηδάει στα λυχνάρια
Κοροφάγος·	οπού τρώγει τις κόρες
Τυρογλύφης·	οπού νοστιμεύεται το τυρί
Ασκοτρύπας·	οπού τρυπάει τα ασκιά
Παστρουμάδης·	οπού κυνηγάει τους παστρουμάδες
Τσικνογλύφης·	οπού τρώγει τις τσίκνες
Κομματάς·	οπού γυρεύει κομμάτια κάθε λογής
Προσφάης·	οπού του αρέγει κάθε προσφάγι
Ροκανούλης·	οπού ροκανάει ό,τι να βρει

Προσέξατε ότι "μπακάκος" σημαίνει το βάτραχο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2011)

_Μπάκακας _συνήθως. Έχουμε και την παροιμία «Εκάκιωσεν ο μπάκακας κι η λίμνη δεν το ξέρει» (για όσους θορυβούν και απειλούν ενώ είναι εντελώς ανίσχυροι και αδύναμοι). [ΠαπΛεξ]


----------

